# Christmas Cookies



## willkat98 (Dec 22, 2005)

Saw this posted on a site this morning, and had to run back here are post it.

It might not be smoked bacon per sey, but anyone ever try chocolate covered bacon?

I got to try this:


----------



## Dutch (Dec 22, 2005)

Chi-Bill Anything with chocolate is good, anyting with DARK chocolate is even better!! Now what the heck is the RECIPE??!! :D


----------



## willkat98 (Dec 22, 2005)

I'm trying to acquire the recipe.

I'll keep you posted.

I was thinking trying it with smoked bacon, and milk and dark chocolate varietes.


----------



## Dutch (Dec 22, 2005)

Chi-Bill, Did some checking on the 'net and found this-Chocolate Covered Bacon

I must confess, it does look tempting!!! Two of my favorite foods combined.


----------



## willkat98 (Dec 23, 2005)

LMAO Earl

Now, I'm doing this.

I had no idea it was more than one person doing this


----------



## mikeold (Dec 23, 2005)

Hey all,
I'm smoking more bacons tomorrow evening but I don't think I'm ready to cover them in chocolate. If you guys try it please make sure to post it. Looks different for sure. Who knows, it might be good.

Mike


----------



## Dutch (Dec 23, 2005)

Aw come on Mike, where is you spirit of ADVENTURE??? LOL :lol:


----------



## bob-bqn (Dec 23, 2005)

Told my wife and kids about this last night, they all said Eeeeeewwww .......... recieved a 10 pound hunk of solid chocolate for Christmas .......... guess what I'm going to have to do now. :lol:


----------



## Dutch (Dec 24, 2005)

Bob, Not that I EVER want to be accused of putting you up to something-  well I can't resist it any longer-Do It, Do It, Do It, Do It, Do It, Do It  :twisted:


----------



## mikeold (Dec 27, 2005)

Sorry Earl,

I lost my spirit of adventure. Daggon, the bacons  came out so good I just didn't have the heart to smear chocolate all over them. I'm sure it won't be long until I have a few more  in the GOSM, maybe I'll try it on half of one.

Mike


----------



## Dutch (Dec 27, 2005)

Mikey--All ya had to do was dip one little slice into some chocolate, no need to do half a slab when just a little taste will do.  :D 

We got a new candy maker from Santa this Christmas and the wife wants us to do some candy for New Years. Just might have to dip some bacon while we dip some pretzels.


----------



## mikeold (Dec 28, 2005)

Earl,

I hate to say it but your right about just a little taste,  although, I would have thought of that, sometime, maybe. Next time I fry some up for breakfast I'll melt a couple of Hershey's kisses dip a slice and see how it tastes. In the meantime if get a chance to try it New Years let me know what you think. Really, I probably would have thought of that sooner or later.

Mike


----------



## cheech (Jan 13, 2006)

You know every time I cruise around this site and think that I have seen it all I am proven wrong and now chocolate covered bacon pretty much tops the list.


----------



## ajthepoolman (Jan 13, 2006)

Makes you think that the guys on here will come up with any excuse to roll out the smoker!


----------



## smoksignlr (Jan 14, 2006)

I'm with you on that one Cheech. I check this site out at some pretty weird hours and I do see and learn alot. Every time I come on I get hungry I'm gonna be 300 lbs. before spring.


----------



## Dutch (Jan 15, 2006)

Like we really need an excuse?? 8) :mrgreen:


----------



## bob-bqn (Jan 16, 2006)

Gave this a try this weekend. :D 

I took 3 slices of bacon, cut each into 1/6 pieces (as this is a new taste I made bite-sized trial pieces). Pan fried the bacon (sorry) and dipped them in real chocolate. I didn't tell anyone what kind of candy it was until after they gave it a taste. Well, although it was a different flavor combination it got a unanomous approval and everyone said they would like it again. <surprised> And pieces keep disappearing when I'm not looking.  Thanks for the great idea Bill.


----------



## willkat98 (Jan 21, 2006)

No problem Bob.

But let me be the first to reiterate, not my idea at all.

Saw it on a food forum I am in that rates local Chicago restaurants.  Group got together at a Bosnian place for Cevapcici.  While waiting, one guy broke out the chocolate bacon he was working on.

That was the picture taken at the restaurant while waiting for the sandwiches (bosnian links on a special bread. wanna peek?)


----------



## cajunsmoker (Aug 15, 2006)

Why haven't I seen this thread before :shock: .

Did anyone actually ever try it?  If not then get set to see it this weekend 8) .


----------



## willkat98 (Aug 15, 2006)

Which?  The Cevapicci or the chocolate bacon?

Hmmmm.... bacon


----------



## cajunsmoker (Aug 16, 2006)

Ahh,

So once again I failed to notice there was more than one page on the thread. :roll: 

Bacon Bill.  Chocolate bacon, that's whats on my mind. :!:


----------



## willkat98 (Aug 17, 2006)

The original pick showed dark chocolate

Bob-BQN tried milk chocolate (I think)

I want to try 3 variations:

Milk chocolate
Butterscotch
Caramel

I think all would be good


----------



## bob-bqn (Aug 17, 2006)

Sure did. :D And I love caramel ... let me know how it is!


----------



## up in smoke (Aug 17, 2006)

Hereâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s a thought.
Once, when experimenting while making jerky, I used a disproportionate amount of brown sugar in the marinade, thus rendering my jerky more sweet than hot (in fact, my grandkids called it deer candy and ravenously devoured the bulk of itâ€¦course Pappap (thatâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s me) got his share, and I must say it was pretty damn good as I gnawed on it while sitting in my Loggy playing Robin Hoodâ€¦ (but I digress.)
My point being, if one was to make their bacon rub on the sweet/salty side, it might be kinda like eating a Payday candy bar. Itâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s that sweet/salty thing with the tastebuds, Iâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]ll wager. 
You could control the sweetness of the chocolate by making your own from dutched cocoa, butter, vanilla and confectioners sugar + a Tbs or 2 of black coffee (liquid) to thin it out.

Whoâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s gonna try it? ........................Hmmmmm?


----------



## willkat98 (Aug 17, 2006)

I have now been thinking about this for days.

Now I want to:

Smoke a chit load of thick cut bacon.
Cut into bite size pieces.
Dip some in chocolate.
Dip some in Caramel
Dip some in caramel, let harden, and dip in chocolate.
Ditto with butterscotch.

Then Up in Smoke chimes in.

So now I want to (while bacon hot, possibly pan fried)

dip pieces in a cinnamon sugar base
dip pieces in a adobo chili powder
dip pieces in brown sugar (possible double dip into chocolate)

I am sitting here eating chocolate covered macademia nuts (trying to put out the fire from the "Hot" peanuts I got suckered into at the 2/$1 tube of nuts at the liquor store check out.)

These macadamia nuts are packed with fat (okay, its the good kind, I admit) so then I thought, why not go balls out on bacon candy experimentation.

Am I wrong in thinking this?  :)


----------



## cajunsmoker (Aug 17, 2006)

I think you're right on the button there Wilkat :D   The only thing I want to do that you didn't mention is to dip whole pieces of bacon (not cut in chunks) and eat them like chocalate bacon jerky :mrgreen: 

I may just do 1# :oops: .


----------



## Dutch (Aug 18, 2006)

Oh, my-what have we gotten ourselves into???
Ain't this great?? :mrgreen:


----------



## cajunsmoker (Aug 18, 2006)

Most of the bacon i'm going to find is going to be hickory smoked or maple smoked.  I'm not a big maple fan so I will be doing mine with hickory smoked bacon.  However that is just the cure wood smoke flavor.  What would you suggest to cook the bacon with?  I have cherry, pecan, hickory and oak.  I think some cherry might be tasty 8)   Dipped in milk chocalate. :idea:


----------



## Dutch (Aug 18, 2006)

Rodger, when we had the smokehouses, we used and equal mix of cherry and apple sawdust for our smoke.


----------



## cajunsmoker (Aug 18, 2006)

I bet it smelled good in there :D


----------



## dacdots (Aug 18, 2006)

Chocalate coverde bacon?What have you people been doing while I was gone! O well Ive ate chocalate covered bugels (the chips) and they were very good so I guess bout anything in chocalate might be good.


----------



## cajunsmoker (Aug 18, 2006)

Yeah Dave, its getting pretty serious around here :mrgreen:


----------



## willkat98 (Aug 19, 2006)

Dac

great to see you back, and great to see bacon candy is what woke you  :)


----------



## ballagh (Jan 4, 2007)

I bought chocolate coated fritos at a bake sale one time.  OMFG it was nasty!  LOL


----------

